
BLE contact tracing sniffer PoC - Reventlov
https://github.com/oseiskar/corona-sniffer
======
Reventlov
Medium post associated: [https://medium.com/indooratlas/why-use-bluetooth-for-
contact...](https://medium.com/indooratlas/why-use-bluetooth-for-contact-
tracing-1585feb024dc)

